# ALL NEW "Quick Belt System" - Modular Belt System



## GJC (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello everyone, Greg C. here from Wisconsin. I wanted to pass on some Special Offers to any of you readers who may be interested in the most versatile belt system on the market today. 9 years in the making, with currently 6 US patents and more pending this belt system is one of a kind. Designed by myself, field tested in many ways with product line growing with different bags, pouches and accessories everyday this system is changing the way we use tool belts, bags and accessories. I am offering a special "Woodworking Talk" offer to any readers who are interested. While visiting the Quick Belt System website if you do decide in a purchase, type in this special coupon code *"WWT10"* in your shopping cart and you will receive an additional 10% off our already discounted products. Please feel free to email me with any questions you may have. Thanks, and have a Great Day! :thumbsup: GregC


----------

